# Juice Flavor Percentages?



## TylerD (24/10/13)

How do I determine the flavor % of a diy mix? What will be a good % to start out with?


----------



## ET (24/10/13)

i heard 20% is a good solid flavour base. things to keep in mind if you care about your pg/vg ration. flavour's come in either pure flavour or a flavour that has a pg or vg base. so even most purchased flavours need to be counted towards your chosen pg/vg mix.

mind you ive seemed to have lost my chocholate vape taste so either i messup up my ration or vaping it only has made me immune to the taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (24/10/13)

Also thought that sounds like a good one to start with. How strong is Vape mountain's flavors tho?

Read another thread about tasting a drop with 5ml water and then deciding your percentages from that. Some flavors are stronger than others obviously.


----------



## ET (24/10/13)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...echniques-determining-flavor-percentages.html

this thread has some nice ideas on getting your flavour percentage right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (24/10/13)

Cool stuff. Will have a look! Thanks.


----------



## Andre (29/10/13)

The Hangsen flavours I use recommend anything between 3 and 7%. Best is to start of with small batches (like 5 or 10ml) and with lower percentages. Taste, until you find your sweet spot. Easy to add, more difficult to dilute accurately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/10/13)

yum yum
i just got my DIY supplies from vapour mountain
and mixed to 1 5ml n 1 10ml batch

5ml 60/40 PGVG 5 drops pineapple 3 drops coconut and 2 drops licthie

"colada del litchious" tastes like a tropical island ( 8mg nic)

then fo rmy bro i mixed the sam 60/40 pg/vg with 5 drops mango 5 drops peach also very tasty

however i am using it in my dripper need to see how the flavours are in the evod

will play with more flavours this weekend before making bigger batches
but DIY is deff the way to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

Personally is put everything on 10%. If it is bitter, i make the next batch 7%. If too weak, then i let it steep an additional 3 days. Mostly that helps. If not, I will raise it with another 3%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/10/13)

Yeah used a calculator and wanted 10 pecent flavour .. Thats what the calculater said rem i made tiny amounts will try larger amounts later on i knw my liquid not even an hr old yet lol will mix another batch tomorrow and then test on the weekend 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/10/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> yum yum
> i just got my DIY supplies from vapour mountain
> and mixed to 1 5ml n 1 10ml batch
> 
> ...


Got mine just now and some VM4.
Can't wait to start mixing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (5/11/13)

This is a good idea. I will be doing this.

From Str8V8ping...

 20 drops PG/VG
 1 drop of flavor = 5%
 2 drops =10%
 3 drops = 15% 
 and so on.

 Shake (I run it under hot water then shake)and throw it on an atty to taste.

 Once you figure out where you'd like to have your percentage, throw it in your calculator and make a bottle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

Lol this monkey jizz sounds yummy http://vapingking.co.uk/product/monkey-jizz/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> Lol this monkey jizz sounds yummy http://vapingking.co.uk/product/monkey-jizz/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/13)

does sound yum!


----------



## Derick (11/11/13)

TylerD said:


> This is a good idea. I will be doing this.
> 
> From Str8V8ping...
> 
> ...


 

This is a good way to figure out a recipe - once you have it then use this little calculator to to work out larger quantities for you.
http://ejuice.breaktru.com/ 

It even has a save option so you can save your recipes for later recall and re-use - it also comes with a bunch of pre-tested recipes and you can download new ones from their website

The developer is constantly improving it, adding functions and whatnot - so it doesn't just calculate e-liquid mixes anymore

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (11/11/13)

Derick said:


> This is a good way to figure out a recipe - once you have it then use this little calculator to to work out larger quantities for you.
> http://ejuice.breaktru.com/
> 
> It even has a save option so you can save your recipes for later recall and re-use - it also comes with a bunch of pre-tested recipes and you can download new ones from their website
> ...




And we can share recipies aswell love this program .. i save everything i atempt to make good or bad .. tru it fresh.. and let ot steep for a week or 2 if its good gor me ill be sure to share the recipes.. im using vm diy supplies at the moment so it will be easy for evrryone to get the xact same ingredients... also we could do some sort of collaboration whrre we can try and improve on each others recipies and come up with a uniqly south african e liquid ready to take on the likes of grants vanilla custard etc... an esigssa special brew 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/11/13)

I would really like to make an 'ouma se melktert' recipe - just trying to find the ingredients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (11/11/13)

All u need is some of oumas love lol everything is better with good ol wholsome family love 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

I am not a big fan of dessert flavours. Stroodle is however, but for me alcohol type flavours like red square, black label, Amarula, spice gold and sprite sound yummy. I really believe the liquids that we get now compared to a year or 2 will hopefully be much better then what we get now. I find whatever flavour I try it starts to get a mute flavour after a few hours or some flavours are just completely flavorless. If they can nail down stronger, long lasting flavours ecigs will take off ten fold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

And on that note That's why i am super keen for this diy stuff even tho it cost me quite a penny. But I am not expecting too much. I have yet to find a flavor that wows me after a few hours. The first 3 drags are always the best. Maybe it's just me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (11/11/13)

No I get the same, I have to switch up constantly to keep the taste going - of all things that I could vape constantly was Dekang Vanilla - hehe - my cheap taste buds I guess 

But I must admit, the Health Cabin Banana flavour was pretty friggin close - looking forward to our order arriving so I can have some more of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

Nice to hear I'm not the only one. Anybody actually found a flavour that doesn't go mute?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> Nice to hear I'm not the only one. Anybody actually found a flavour that doesn't go mute?


Nope, not yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> I am not a big fan of dessert flavours. Stroodle is however, but for me alcohol type flavours like red square, black label, Amarula, spice gold and sprite sound yummy. I really believe the liquids that we get now compared to a year or 2 will hopefully be much better then what we get now. I find whatever flavour I try it starts to get a mute flavour after a few hours or some flavours are just completely flavorless. If they can nail down stronger, long lasting flavours ecigs will take off ten fold.


I'm working on amarula... Only one ingredient eludes me... Getting there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm working on amarula... Only one ingredient eludes me... Getting there.


I've got an amarula chocolate cream steeping. Got the amarula from Creative flavors. WIll see how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

TylerD said:


> I've got an amarula chocolate cream steeping. Got the amarula from Creative flavors. WIll see how it turns out.


Is it amarula as in the cream flavour, or just the marula fruit flavour?
I've got about 20ml left of my Marula flavour but trying to get the best from it still.
When making a standard Marula flavour, it lacks sweetness, and sourness. So I'm going to a lab of a friend where I will make a mixture of Ethyl Maltol, Citric Acid, and PG untill the pg cant take up any more. After that I can just add a few drop of my sour mixure, along with some sweetner I got, then hopefully It will taste fruity after that.

The way I want to try and get Amarula flavour going is to use a cream and brandy base with a few drops raw marula flavour. This "should" give a fairly close resemblance to the amarula cream drink so many people love. If I can pull this off I can see this being an ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

The amarula flavor is a more of a marula flavor yes. Not the drink. I will see how this batch is for now.
The amarula on its own is a bit flat....you know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

TylerD said:


> The amarula on its own is a bit flat....you know?


Exactly. That is why I suggest that if you want to mix a straight up Marula flavour, get some acidity in there, and boost the sweetness just a little. That will make it resemble the original fruit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

Cool stuff. Will look into that. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeT (9/12/13)

Man... what a jol this is... who would have thought...

Thanx Derek for the calculator...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri (12/12/13)

Depending on brand % varies. Usually fruits need 20-25%. Tobacco flavours need much lower. I start from 3%.


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Angelos Hadjistavri said:


> Depending on brand % varies. Usually fruits need 20-25%. Tobacco flavours need much lower. I start from 3%.


And I presume you use Flavor West and Capella?


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri (12/12/13)

Not only my friend. 3% on tobacco is the usual percentage for Flavor Art concentrates. Capella by the way doesn't have tobacco flavors


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri (12/12/13)

Following %'s taken from FlavourArt's site as suggestions for flavoring usage, however many people here report using some of these at up to 15% for good flavor. User recommendations here will be added in (parentheses):
Perique Black 1%
Cuban Supreme 2%
Dark Vapure 2.5%
Mellow Sunset 2%
Burley 3%
Latakia 2%
Virginia 2%
Maxboro Ultimate 2%
Cowboy blend 1%
Camel Ultimate 2%
Shade 2%
Desert Ship Blend 1%
Torrone 4%, 5/5
Coffee Espresso 2%
Blackberry 1%
Apple Pie 3%
Hazelnut 2% (~4%), 5/5
Chocolate 4%, 5/5
Vanilla 2%, 5/5
Tiramisu 3% (5-8%), 5/5
Anise 1%
Peppermint 3%
Spearmint 3%
Menthol 3%
Licorice 4%
Cinnamon Ceylon 3%
Black Cherry 3%


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/3/14)

I'm not a chemistry guy but today I mixed Menthol crystals with PG. Started with 20ml pg and chucked in the crushed crystals. Mixed it and warmed it up in hot water. All saluted so chucked in more and more and then some. Now I have 40ml and still the liquid is clear. So half of the bottle has diluted menthol crystals and it is still hungry for more.
Is it saturated by now or will it form new crystals as it ages?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/3/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I'm not a chemistry guy but today I mixed Menthol crystals with PG. Started with 20ml pg and chucked in the crushed crystals. Mixed it and warmed it up in hot water. All saluted so chucked in more and more and then some. Now I have 40ml and still the liquid is clear. So half of the bottle has diluted menthol crystals and it is still hungry for more.
> Is it saturated by now or will it form new crystals as it ages?


I suspect it will form new crystals in the pg. I've seen it before. It forms in the form of a white goo on top of the pg solutions.


----------



## MikeT (28/3/14)

You're a crazy man Johnny2Puffs.....


----------



## MikeT (28/3/14)

As a matter of interest.... watch out for and get to know your suppliers concentrate strengths... for eg. E-Ciggies Drag on RY4 dilutes well at 10%... but any of Oupa's stuff from Vapour Mountain needs at least 15%....

For any of you guy's who like a bit of a musky tobacco'ish try this... I call it the Dreggs:

RY4 - 10%
Cherry - 1.5%
Vanilla - 2%
Caramel - 2%
But this is the key - Vapour Mountains Berry - 2%

Then mix in a French Pipe tobacco flavour... depends on your taste.... but the RY4 is just ok.... me personally I need a bit more pipe tobacco if you know what I mean...


----------



## MikeT (28/3/14)

Ummm... are any of you guys interested in Nicotine.... I can only get it at 24mg strength but I have a supplier... it's a numbers game now.... but still really good value...

I won't have a problem ordering more than I need and passing it on if any of you are interested...

Let me know...


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

MikeT said:


> Ummm... are any of you guys interested in Nicotine.... I can only get it at 24mg strength but I have a supplier... it's a numbers game now.... but still really good value...
> 
> I won't have a problem ordering more than I need and passing it on if any of you are interested...
> 
> Let me know...




What is the base of the Nicotine Mike? PG or VG?


----------



## ET (1/4/14)

might just be the next group buy


----------



## MikeT (15/4/14)

devdev said:


> What is the base of the Nicotine Mike? PG or VG?


Dev... does that really matter...? If you mixing your own stuff then surely you know how to dilute the PG/VG to your taste...

Common man....

Later


----------



## MikeT (15/4/14)

But... sorry to answer your question... I don't know but could probably request it 50/50.... so far I'm looking at R60 buck's per 30ml/24mg flavorless nic...

It's a bit of a numbers game... and I'm really busy... but if any of you guys are interested I'll order enough for all of us....

I need nicotine... so I'll be happy to buy for you guys aswell.... as long as it's painless and there are no issues.. if you know what Imean

Later

Mike


----------



## MikeT (15/4/14)

So... let's call it R80 bucks delivered.... dilute it down to 12mg.....(R40 bucks) plus concentrate (R15 bucks)... totaling R55 bucks for 30ml's.... that's fair enough in my book...

Anyways..

Let me know....

Later


----------

